
25 Things That Won’t Exist in 25 Years - jdhzzz
https://hackernoon.com/25-things-that-wont-exist-in-25-years-1d475cd9590a
======
omilu
>>Handheld smartphones transition to spatial computing / augmented reality
head mounted displays

Apple needs to upgrades eyeglasses like they did the watch.

------
jdhzzz
I believe secretaries are largely gone already. So...

I would add we'll see "peak travel" will occur within 25 years. Virtual
reality will be so good and cheap that only the wealthy will be able to move
their bodies from place to place.

2 car families will become 1 car families as autonomous on-demand local travel
and work from home will eliminate the need for a second, or even a first car.

